# KinoEyes KEM - European Joint Masters



## BadouBoy (May 19, 2016)

Wasn't sure where to post this. But I just found out about this new program called Kino Eyes in Europe and I hope to apply this fall. Thought it might be worth considering for international students who are looking for well funded schools (and it seems to be very well funded)

KEM is an original study programme that seeks to promote new teaching and learning opportunities for learners and teachers in the areas of fiction film making and creativity studies. This two year MA programme is a brand-new highly intensive fiction film making masters degree supported by ERASMUS+.

The programme takes the form of four semesters’ teaching, along with a summer school. The teaching is unique for a film making MA in that it is split between three different film schools in three different European states: Lusófona University in Lisbon, Portugal, Screen Academy Scotland in Edinburgh/ Napier University, UK, and the Baltic Film and Media School in Tallinn, Estonia. The teaching in each campus reflects the strengths of the staff and educational history of each school, so providing each specialist student with a choice of the best possible options for learning. Each school has a substantial track record teaching masters film-making courses.

You can read more at http://kinoeyes.eu


----------

